# A few general FK1000P questions.. (First time user, alloys)



## 330CDT (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi all,

Today I've spent 5 hours cleaning my car.. It was absolutely filthy having covered 5000 miles over the last couple of months through wet, salt filled roads...




























... You get the idea!

I've never used FK1000p or any sealant for that matter, D'oh!

1. Does this look ok? Is says 101 in a few places on the tin but my invoice says 1000p on.




























Should it look cracked etc, looks quite a block I was expecting more of a 'gooey' product I think haha.

2. To prepare my alloys, all I have done is clean them with Autoglym Bodywork Conditioner Shampoo. They have come up pretty well, but there's a few tar spots etc which I shall remove tomorrow.

I also have 'Panel wipe' and have never used this before either... shall I apply this using a microfibre and off again? So then my alloys are completely clean and dry for the FK1000 to seal them right? It's just a random bottle I got given so no label or anything. They said it can be used right away at it's current dilution.

Really appreciate any help, will post my after photos soon!

Tom


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

It would be easier if you could get them off the car. Have you used a fall out remover? I've got these wheels and they are a pain, but I put 1000p on mine and it does make them easier to clean:thumb:


----------



## Tim662 (Aug 19, 2014)

That is indeed a proper can of FK1000P, the cracks aren't a problem

I'd use the panel wipe after using some clay on the wheels if you have any. An iron fallout remover would be best though.


----------



## 330CDT (Jun 14, 2015)

I can't get them off the car unfortunately. I just need to get them done the best I can to protect them.

(I had a puncture yesterday and have spent a good amount of time trying to release wheel nut bolts that some garage has clearly overtightened.) Not amused! So haven't dared tried any other wheels. Nightmare.

No I've never used fall out remover. You'd be suprised how good they look now just with AG body shampoo. Just wiped straight off which I was pleased about.

What prep did you do before applying fk1000? Just clean surface, microfiber it on, leave it, and buff off?

Edit: Oh I see it's a special remover. Ok, I will de-tar and panel wipe as this is all I have, hoping it will work well though.

Thanks!


----------



## HelmetSchmacker (Sep 14, 2015)

Yeah defiantly is FK1000P. Little tip by the way, try and separate some of the FK1000P into a speperate container for use on the wheels. No matter how clean you get the wheels I always find you end up getting some gunk back in the tin, so do others. As FK1000P is brilliant on paint as well, try and keep the stuff in the tin clean for that, then use some separately for your wheels


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

With my wheels I just cleaned them with Smartwheels then Tardis then Smartwheels, applied 1000p with a foam applicator and buff off. Don't know how the cold temperatures affect the curing time so it may be an idea to leave it on there for a while:thumb:


----------



## ShiningWit (Jun 23, 2014)

HelmetSchmacker said:


> Yeah defiantly is FK1000P. Little tip by the way, try and separate some of the FK1000P into a speperate container for use on the wheels. No matter how clean you get the wheels I always find you end up getting some gunk back in the tin, so do others. As FK1000P is brilliant on paint as well, try and keep the stuff in the tin clean for that, then use some separately for your wheels


Great tip. Maybe the small £4 sample tin of FK1000 could be bought and used purely for wheels.


----------



## 330CDT (Jun 14, 2015)

Cheeky teaser..










In love with the stuff, what a product.

:thumb:


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

If Carlsberg made car cleaning products.........


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Finishkare range for me is superb, add the price and it's a seriously good range.


----------



## TomG (May 28, 2014)

FK1000p is on my Audi alloys - doing a great job.

Some tips:-


ensure alloys are scrupulously clean
Use a ferrous fallout remover to remove any residual brake-dust
Gently warm the tin of FK1000p - I sit mine in a shallow bath of hot water 
Apply very thinly - if you have warmed the product, it makes this task much easier
Apply two thin coats to maximise longevity


----------



## Gazjs (Nov 26, 2009)

I have used FK1000p in the past and do agree that it is excellent on wheels. The tin will last years also


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

My all rounder wax....great beading and up to 8 months durability on my car.


----------

